# Getting a 4x4



## jla1134 (Feb 14, 2011)

1. I need advice I want to get a 4x4 and have narrowed my choices down to either a Lanlan or a Maru I don't know anyone personally with either but just post your personal experience with them. If you have any other preferences that's ok as well.


----------



## endofdaworld (Feb 14, 2011)

Mf8 + Dayan is pretty good


----------



## devoblue (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd agree with the above recommendation for the Dayan+MF8.

What criteria did you use to narrow yourself down to LanLan and Maru?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 14, 2011)

i love my maru


----------



## devoblue (Feb 14, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> i love my maru


 
What other 4x4s do you compare it with?


----------



## DeathCuberK (Feb 14, 2011)

Dayan+Mf8: Kinda fast, pops a bit though. Great corner cutting. Very smooth turning. Not for people with small hands.
Maru: Fast, locks up a bit. Smaller than Dayan 4x4. 
X-cube: Best 4x4. Small size, very fast, almost no lock ups. Very expensive.
LanLan: It sucks.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 14, 2011)

Top 4 are (IMHO, and in no specific order)

Dayan+MF8, XCube, Maru, Shengshou


----------



## anuradha (Feb 14, 2011)

I got a QJ-mini a couple of days ago. It was too tight, so I tried to break in by sanding, overdid it, and now the cube is too loose.

The mechanism of QJ-mini is a non-adjustable structure on a ball. There is a screw, but that is only to put the ball together and not for adjusting. So now there's no way to make it tighter. Some others had reported that this happened to them after a few hundred solves or so. Search for QJ mini loose.

I am considering to get an adjustable 4x4x4 and thinking of Dayan+MF8 as the first choice. Perhaps I should also consider Maru and Shengshou.


----------



## theace (Feb 14, 2011)

X Cube?


----------



## penfold1992 (Feb 14, 2011)

i almost always hear xcube or mf8+dayan however... i really think for price shengshou is UNBEATABLE... i dont own one but im going to buy it.. its amazing


----------



## iLUVcubing (Feb 14, 2011)

1st. Probs the best 4x4, also the most expensive, X-cube.
2nd. If you got big hands and can live with pops, Mf8+Dayan
3rd. Shenshou. Cheapest of the lot, only $8 and also a great cube once lubed, tensioned and broken in.
4th. Maru. pretty meh, you'd be better off with shenshou
5th. Mini Qj/Qj. too fragile, be really careful witht his cube but also cheap.

Recommend getting Shen Shou 4x4 cheapest and also decent and reliable


----------



## hello1215 (Feb 14, 2011)

iLUVcubing said:


> Shenshou. Cheapest of the lot, only $8 and also a great cube once lubed, tensioned and broken in.


What's a good tension for Shenshou?


----------



## Owen (Feb 14, 2011)

Dayan is horrible out of the box. It takes a lot to make it good, but then it's amazing.


----------



## chris410 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a LAN-LAN and Maru 4x4 and would recommend the Maru over the LAN-LAN. The LAN-LAN is good however, it is not as smooth as the Maru and locks up a bit more as well. The cube is very "clicky" however it is still a decent cube. The Maru has a better feel and turns easier and with more precision. Also, the Maru cuts corners a bit better as well. Hope this helps!


----------



## ianography (Feb 14, 2011)

shengshou or ghosthand II they're the same thing


----------



## jla1134 (Feb 15, 2011)

How much is the x-cube and where could I buy one? otherwise I guess i would go with the maru


----------



## ianography (Feb 15, 2011)

jla1134 said:


> How much is the x-cube and where could I buy one? otherwise I guess i would go with the maru


 
the xcube is extremely expensive for a cube $40 and it has nothing done to it and is not assembled get the shengshou its great out of the box and very cheap


----------



## DeathCuberK (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree with Ianography. Mary simply is not worth the price. Go get a Shengshou 4x4, it is worth it and pretty much better than the Maru.


----------



## emolover (Feb 15, 2011)

Search.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 15, 2011)

DeathCuberK said:


> I agree with Ianography. Mary simply is not worth the price. Go get a Shengshou 4x4, it is worth it and pretty much better than the Maru. *IN MY OPINION*


 fix'd


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 15, 2011)

My lan lan is broken so I would say dont get it.


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 15, 2011)

The Maru is big, heavy, and stupid. Good thing I'm a baller and can afford to drop money on stupid things. QJ 4x4 was nice but broke within 10 solves in my experience. If what I hear about the Shengshou is true then it's probably the best value.


----------



## Mike Crozack (Feb 20, 2011)

The X-cube is just too expensive for a 4x4, the shengshou is right behind it, at a quater of the price


----------



## convinsa (Feb 20, 2011)

Ghost hand is smoother tho. i also asked cube depot just to make sure of this.


ianography said:


> shengshou or ghosthand II they're the same thing


----------



## ianography (Feb 20, 2011)

convinsa said:


> Ghost hand is smoother tho. i also asked cube depot just to make sure of this.


 
well I wouldn't know I only have a ghosthand II not a shengshou


----------



## RTh (Feb 20, 2011)

I had the same dilemma some days ago. I already have a Dayan MF8+, but I don't really like it. I'm sure that if I tension it correctly and work with it a few more days it will be awesome, but the X-Cube 4 it's just too much. So, today I ordered it and in a week I'll be complaining about it =D

My point being, go for whatever you want. The Shengshou is a great cube, and if you can't get the X-Cube (which even may not be as good) you at least got one hell of a 4x4.


----------



## CubeLTD (Feb 20, 2011)

My shengshou cube sucks. It's outer layer is very clicky and it feel like it'll break any moment, and it did eventually. One row of cubies pop, because one of the inner piece fell out of place.. Then I try to fix it and the whole cube fell apart lol.. Already invested 4+ hours trying to assemble it again.., but the pieces keep falling apart..


----------

